# Disheartened rider :(



## Eliskaxo (11 January 2018)

I'm looking for some advice. My part loan has come to an end as I was politely, yet not so subtly, informed that my loan horse was going to be loaned by somebody else, and I had to find another loan. I felt slightly shocked and annoyed that this had happened out of no where, however the loaner must have had her own reasons. I decided to look for a riding school as I feel I would benefit from lessons, not that I'm a complete beginner, I merely felt as if I wasn't progressing whilst I was loaning a horse. I tried getting in touch with the closest RC which is a town away, and they rudely hung up on me several times and told me there were no spaces (which I believe was a lie as I confirmed earlier that day with one of the staff on their facebook page that there were many available spaces and groups), and even after I reached them on their facebook page once again, they continued to ignore my messages.

I'm now at a loss of what to do as this is the only RC within a reasonable distance, and I'm weary of getting another loan as I don't feel like I'm learning anything new and don't want to be caught up in the same situation of last time.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (11 January 2018)

I don't understand why a Riding School would turn business away.  Have you perhaps mixed up a Riding Club with a Riding School?  If you decide to go down the loaning route again, perhaps you could have lessons on the loan horse.


----------



## Eliskaxo (11 January 2018)

Pearlsasinger said:



			I don't understand why a Riding School would turn business away.  Have you perhaps mixed up a Riding Club with a Riding School?  If you decide to go down the loaning route again, perhaps you could have lessons on the loan horse.
		
Click to expand...

It is certainly a riding school, and I know a few people who have attended in the past. That sounds like a lovely idea however I don't believe that the horse owner would be qualified for instructing. If you mean hiring out an instructor to the yard, I also think that the chance of finding one is slim, as the area where I live is not very equine orientated and it would be a struggle finding an instructor at a reasonable price.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (11 January 2018)

Perhaps they would prefer your mother or another adult to initiate your bookings of your first lessons as you are not old enough at 12/13 to sign any forms. Perhaps if your mother phoned, she might have a different response?


----------



## Widgeon (12 January 2018)

That's probably a good idea actually - there is not excuse for their being rude over the phone, but if you are 12/13, bear in mind that this riding school may get a lot of calls from young people who actually have no means to pay for or get to lessons, or maybe their parents won't let them ride. They don't know you and may have written you off as a time waster. It may help to set a polite adult onto the riding school on your behalf! It does seem very unlikely that they are deliberately lying to you, it sounds more like they think you are wasting their time and wanted to get you off the phone. Which is rude, but sadly lots of people are rude.

It sounds like you've made a good decision in deciding to have some lessons for a while before finding another loan, so good luck with the riding school. Even if you don't particularly like them, try to persevere so long as you have a decent instructor - I know what it's like riding at a RS where you aren't really happy, but it won't last forever, you'll find something better - perhaps another loan when the time is right and the right one comes up. Just think of it as a necessary training phase! Good luck.


----------

